# Char-Broil H20 Smoker Deluxe



## savupoika (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone here using H20 Smoker deluxe model ? Is it good, bad or what...? I saw one thats selling on secondhand.













8137419591.jpg



__ savupoika
__ Apr 25, 2014


----------

